# Nooby Folder, help please



## alexp999 (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay, I have managed to follow the guides to get my GPU folding in the name of TechPowerup!
But with the CPU client, its all setup, but I keep getting Core download errors, and NA on fahmon 

Thanks


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Okay, I have managed to follow the guides to get my GPU folding in the name of TechPowerup!
> But with the CPU client, its all setup, but I keep getting Core download errors, and NA on fahmon
> 
> Thanks



Do you have the -smp flag set in the shortcut properties?


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 8, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Do you have the -smp flag set in the shortcut properties?



Yep.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Yep.



Check the SMP folder and delete all cores except A0 & A1. Delete the work file also.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ooh, I fixed, it, had to right click and run as administrator, then it worked! 

Can I put the CPU client in Fahmon too?

EDIT:

Oh wait, answered my own question, lol.

Just one last thing, can I pause this or will the whole thing go to waste if I dont reach 100%?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Ooh, I fixed, it, had to right click and run as administrator, then it worked!
> 
> Can I put the CPU client in Fahmon too?
> 
> ...



You can close the client and it will pick up where it left off. Sometimes it get's quirky and will start a new WU, but will finish the old WU after the new one.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 8, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You can close the client and it will pick up where it left off. Sometimes it get's quirky and will start a new WU, but will finish the old WU after the new one.



Gdgd, I know I said last question, but I do have one more, lol.

Is it normal for the CPU client not show any progress. It just says working, and fahmon reoprts 0% with a yellow icon. My cores are all on 100% tho.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Gdgd, I know I said last question, but I do have one more, lol.
> 
> Is it normal for the CPU client not show any progress. It just says working, and fahmon reoprts 0% with a yellow icon. My cores are all on 100% tho.


Yes, it's normal. Your Q6600 should make quick work of SMP. You should finish 1% every 7-15 mins(depending on work unit).


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 8, 2009)

Cool, well Im off to bed now, just completed one round on the GPU client with a PPD of 7846 (that good?).
Will get it fired up again and folding on all 5 cores (lol) for TPU when I get back 2moro, thanks for the help!


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 9, 2009)

SMP client has been going for over 1 and a half hours now and it still just says working.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 10, 2009)

does it give anything else? like ese boost check? I dont know why but sometimes my SMP is freezing on that everytime i fire her up.


----------

